# non-dairy whipped cream?



## laure1122 (Nov 30, 2000)

Has anyone heard of a non-dairy version of whipped cream or cool whip? I know my local grocery store has a "lactose reduced" version, but I can't tolerate any lactose. I haven't had whipped cream in 8 years!!! Any suggestion?


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i once found some in a health food store that was soy based but i never tried it. you might try looking at a Wild Oats or Whole Foods market(both have websites) or one of your local health food stores. i know that cool whip only contains one milk derivitive, casein, if you aren't allergic to that you should try it.. no lactose that i know of.


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Try Nutriwhip. That's what I use and haven't had any problems. It's one of those 'edible oil products'. Not terribly good for you, but I can't have any dairy, and it doesn't bother me.


----------

